# Boilies selber machen?



## Manni1980 (30. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich gehe jetzt die zweite Saison geziehlt auf Karpfen. Ich fische mit Boilies der Firma Top Secret und war bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden, mein Personalbest liegt bei 22 Pfund. Aber seit ca. einem Monat geht so gut wie nichts mehr (Sommerloch?). Andere Angler am gleichen Gewässer mit selbstgemachten Boilies fangen und sogar richtig gut! Jetzt habe ich beschlossen meine Boilies auch selber zu rollen. Nun meine Frage an euch, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Rollt ihr selber? Ist es schwierig selber gute Boilies zu machen? Habt ihr mit Tips was die Zutaten angeht?#c

   freue mich auf eure Antworten

   Petri Heil

   Manni:z


----------



## schwedi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hallo und Willkommen auf dem Board

Siehe mal hier :
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=17806&highlight=boilie+rezepte

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=32046&highlight=boilie+rezepte

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=20077&highlight=boilie+rezepte

Hier sind nur einige. Die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt. Oben rechts gibt es eine Suchfunktion da findest du bestimmt noch.

Schwedi


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hallo Manni1980!

Erstmal ein *herzliches WILLKOMMEN* im Anglerboard!!! #h #h #h

Das was Du dort beschreibst, scheint wohl irgendwie der Burn-Out-Effekt von einigen Readies zu sein, sprich die Dinger fangen am Anfang relativ gut, aber mit der Zeit läßt die Fängigkeit rapide nach. Womit das im einzelnen zusammen hängt, kann ich auch nur mutmaßen. Bei den Boilies der Marke Top Secret spalten sich die Meinungen eh. Wir haben das damals bei Boilies von Sänger Anaconda auch beobachtet.

Insofern ist die eigene Herstellung von guten Boilies auf die Dauer gesehen sicher der richtige Weg. Wir rollen auch nur noch selbst und haben keine Rückgänge in den Fängen auf längere Zeit gesehen feststellen können.

Das beste wäre, wenn Du dir einen Kumpel oder Bekannten suchst, der da schon ein paar Erfahrungen und ein wenig Zeugs zur Herstellung hat. Denn die heimischen Küchengeräte werden zwar in den Lehrbüchern meist benutzt (), aber erstens erzeugt das nur Unfrieden und zweitens sind die meist zu klein dimensioniert.

Wegen Tipps zur Boilieherstellung kann ich Dir auch erstmal den folgenden Thread ans Herz legen, wo Holger (Gerätefetischist) einige sehr ausführliche Postings geschrieben hat. Schwedi hat den Beitrag auch schon gelinkt... #h


----------



## Manni1980 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Vielen Dank an Schwedi und Pilkamnn! :m:m

 Aber ich muss euch noch ein bischen ausfragen. Was ist eurer Meinung nach besser, Birdfood Boilies oder Fisch Boilies?
 Hab mir schon einen Mammutroller und eine Teigspritze gekauft und ein Rezept welches ich in einer alten Rute&Rolle ausgabe gefunden habe ausprobiert, sehen gut aus und riechen wirklich super. Was haltet ihr von diesem Rezept:

 350 g Quiko gelb o. rot
 300 g Hartweizengrieß
 200 g Sojamehl
 100 g Milchpulver
 50g  gemahlene Haselnüsse
 20g Salz
 6-8 Eier
 12-16ml Sonnenblumenöl

 Als Flavour habe ich 8 ml tropical pineaple von Ocean Fresh verwendet.
 Gehe jetzt am Wochenende das ertse mal mit den selbstgerollten fischen.
 Meint ihr ich bin mit diesem Rezept schon mal auf dem richtigen Weg?
 Mit welchem  Flavour habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

 Gruß Manni#g

 PS:Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung im Angelboard, freut mich wirklich!!!#r


----------



## schwedi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hi

Ich bin nicht der Fan von komplizierten Rezepten und Zutaten. Habe bisher nur Fishboilies selber gemacht und eigentlich gut gefangen damit ( auch im Sommer ).
Ganz simpel mit Forelli oder anderes Fischmehl , Grieß , Maismehl , Öl , Eier und Flavour. Teilweise auch gar kein Flavour benutzt weil das Forelli genug richt. Meine Flavour sind von Rod Hutchinson und Nash. 

schwedi


----------



## BigCarp (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hi Manni1980 
Schau hier ma rein: http://www.angelmax.de/koeder/futter/boilie/boilie-rezept.html


----------



## carp2000 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hi Manni,

kann mich schwedi nur anschließen. Keine komplizierten Rezepte und v.a., wenn du Masse machst, auch keine allzu teuren. Hauptsächlich Gries und Sojamehl (vollfett wenn möglich). Dazu 10% Cassien (ganz feine Körnung), damit die Murmeln auch eine schöne Außenhaut bekommen und hart sowie schwer werden! Dazu ca. 20 bis 30 % Fischmehl, am besten gemalenes Forelli oder Weißfischmehl! Der Mix ist sehr einfach, gut zu verarbeiten, einigermaßen billig und, was das wichtigste ist, er fängt! Zu jeder Jahreszeit, garantiert! 
Wenn du willst, kannst du auch Fisch- und Birdie mixen. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut. Wenn du so einen guten Basismix hast, kannst du auf Flavours verzichten, das läuft auch so. Allerdings, das geb ich zu, szeigert es das Vertrauen, wenn man doch ein bisschen rein macht. Wie gesagt, es ist jedoch eigentlich nicht nötig!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

hallo 
ich möchte dieses jahr mal mir diesen boilierezepz versuchen
habe noch nocht mit dem geangelt möchte gerne mal wissen was ihr zu den rezept haltet oder ob ihr mir ein paar tipps zur verbesserung geben könnt
lg
1,5kg grieß
1kg maismehl
0,5kg sojamehl
0,5 kg fischmehl
0,5 kg necktarblend 
40 eier
süsser flavour

ich freue mich auf euere antworten
#h#h


----------



## Marcel.gladitz (18. April 2017)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Ich hab einen mix und wollte fragen ob das so geht oder ob da noch was ran muss. 

500g. Paniermehl
6 eier 
2 pck. Vanillepudding
1 pck. Vanille zucker
Er ist gerade dabei zu trocknen


----------



## Seele (18. April 2017)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*



Marcel.gladitz schrieb:


> Ich hab einen mix und wollte fragen ob das so geht oder ob da noch was ran muss.
> 
> 500g. Paniermehl
> 6 eier
> ...




Also Boilies wirst du da draus keine vernünftigen Rollen. Selbst wenn, dann hast du eine völlig zugekleisterte Murmel. 
Schau dich nach bewährten Rezepten um und roll erst mal 20 oder 30 Kilo ab dann kannst du auch etwas mit dem experimentieren beginnen. Oft reichen kleine Änderungen an der Rezeptur und die haben eine große Wirkung.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*

Hi, 
Ich denke das die aufbrechen wenn die trocken sind.
Oder schnell zerfallen. 
Weiter oben im Thread sind doch schon erprobte Rezepte.
Meine Boilies bestehen aus Soja Mehl, Maismehl, und Grieß. 
Das genaue Rezept und die Menge hab ich nicht im Kopf.
Kann ich dir auf Wunsch aber heute Abend schreiben. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Boilies selber machen?*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich denke das die aufbrechen wenn die trocken sind.
> Oder schnell zerfallen.
> Weiter oben im Thread sind doch schon erprobte Rezepte.



Denke ich auch und zudem werden sie von den ,was den Nährgehalt angeht ,keinen dauerhaften Erfolg bringen.
Es ist nichts drin was die Fische brauchen.


----------

